# Anyone ordered a lighted Tivo remote and like it?



## hallcs (May 26, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone had ordered the lighted remote and how they liked it. Also any suggestions white or black? I noticed they reconfigured the buttons so when you go to hit the guide button your not pressing the thumbs up button all the time. :up: :down:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have the Glow Remote that came with Series 3...if these are the same.

I'm seriously planning to stow it in favor of my old Series 2 remotes and a purchased clear remote.

It's mostly because I have 10+ years of muscle memory with TiVo remotes to the point where a can press buttons like the TiVo is reading my brain waves.

The #1 problem is remembering Select is in the middle of the pad, #2 is hitting thumbs when you mean to hit Volume or Chan, #3 is it sucking AAA batteries to the point of needing replacement every 3-4 weeks.

It's not as bad as the DirecTV remotes-from-Satan that put TV power right below jumpback, but it's close.

The funny thing is it's like having 3 or more different vehicles you drive. Your brain and muscle memory does, amazingly, learn which is which and you handle them safely but it can be a chore. Not that I haven't temporarily zoned out once in a while about using the clutch pedal and steering the plane on the ground with the yoke.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Overall the changes to the Glo remote are big improvements. Making the thumbs button smaller helped a lot because it isn't a button you use often. Having the select button in the middle of the arrow pad keeps you from having to move your thumb when navigating. It does take getting use to but I find it much quicker. 

Of course the best thing about the remote is it can learn IR commands for any device so you can power and control the volume no matter what device you buy later on. Lots of people complain about the battery life, but if you use good batteries, it shouldn't be an issue. It is generally only an issue if you use the remote in a room that is dark most of the time. In that case, you may want to disable the backlights on the remote.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Glo remote EATS through batteries big time, not to mention it uses 4 compared to the series 2/DirecTiVo/HR10-250 which only uses 2.

I personally think it's not worth it, we use the old HR10-250 remote and it works just the same, only a few minor button location differences but that's it. Ever now and then I do hit the power off button but more often than not I don't hit it accidentally.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

The main reason the Glo remote runs through batteries so quickly is due to the backlight. If you don't really need it, you can disable it.

If I remember correctly, you do this by holding the TiVo and Thumbs Down buttons for several seconds (you should see the backlight turn off once it has been long enough). To enable it, use the Thumbs Up button instead.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I prefer the Glo remote. I like the placement of the select key in the middle of the arrows. I do inadvertantly hit the thumbs up and thumbs down keys, but it's not a big deal for me since I have suggestions turned off. Turning off the backlight does extend the battery life.


----------



## notsoelite (Dec 11, 2005)

LOVE the select button in the middle (best feature) but it is nice to get illuminated buttons when watching TV in the dark. Obviously this is the primary reason for the new remote, but those two features make it worth the money (IMHO).

If you are a heavy user, maybe the batteries will expire faster, but I don't notice that myself.

"Thumbs Up"


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I was thinking of purchasing one, Best Buy sells them now. Now that I read all the positive reviews I think I will get one.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

I use lithium batteries in my Glo remote and they're good for... I don't know, b/c I haven't had to replace them. They've been in there since Nov of last year.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> Glo remote EATS through batteries big time, not to mention it uses 4 compared to the series 2/DirecTiVo/HR10-250 which only uses 2.


Non issue if you use rechargeable batteries.. newer AAA batteries are 1000 mAh; last awhile (not like lithium or alkaline) but best of all you use them over and over.. its greener, and it saves you $$$$

-t


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I like my GloRemote and I'm thinking about getting another one. I also have the light turned off since I know where all the buttons are and I prefer the tactile feel of the buttons over the standard remote.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables and only have to recharge every few months......

Ordered from www.thomas-distributing.com


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I used a glow remote for about two weeks and did not like it. The clicky buttons felt both odd and likely to wear out faster than rubber membrane buttons.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

ciper said:


> I used a glow remote for about two weeks and did not like it. The clicky buttons felt both odd and likely to wear out faster than rubber membrane buttons.


They are rubber, and they haven't worn out on mine yet. Nor do they show any signs of doing so.


----------



## TDoodle (Mar 23, 2009)

jlb said:


> I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables and only have to recharge every few months......
> 
> Ordered from www.thomas-distributing.com


My thoughts exactly for solving the concern over battery replacement.  The Eneloops are "the rechargable battery of choice" amongst DSLR Camera users for external Flash power. I have these Sanyo batteries and bought them from Thomas Distributing as well. There are also good deals on them at Costco and Amazon from time to time.

I don't have the Tivo lighted Remote, but plan to get one for most of the positive points shared above. I'm a Tivo newbie and haven't burned the default remote buttons into my brain...yet. I hit that :up: button all the time when wanting the "Guide" button and find the Guide button small for as often as it needs to be accessed on the Standard Remote. Having the Select button in the center of the directional buttons sounds good to me. Some of the buttons on the Standard Remote are incredibly small and hard to access with one hand...thinking of the "Enter/Last" button. Getting to that Enter/Last button on (for me) requires a two-handed action and I wish it were up higher on the remote for doing switch-backs between channels.

Rick


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

NJ_HB said:


> I like my GloRemote and I'm thinking about getting another one. I also have the light turned off since I know where all the buttons are and I prefer the tactile feel of the buttons over the standard remote.


How do you turn the lightw on and off? 
Default does it turn on when you push a button?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/276



> The TiVo HD XL, Series3 HD, and TiVo Glo remote controls have an automatic backlighting feature. A sensor on the front of the remote detects when a room is dark and activates the backlight as soon as you press a button.
> 
> Under some conditions, such as when the room is lit by certain types of fluorescent lighting, the sensor may think the room is dark and turn on the backlight. If this happens frequently, battery life may be shortened.
> 
> To turn the backlight off, press and hold the TIVO and the THUMBS DOWN buttons until the red light blinks three times, and then press CLEAR. To turn the backlight on, press and hold the TIVO and the THUMBS UP buttons until the red light blinks three times, and then press ENTER. In a darkened room, press any button to confirm that the backlight is now at the setting you want.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Regarding my usage of the Eneloop batteries.......They are guaranteed to hold at least 75% of their charge after *one year*. This is more beneficial for anything like a camera. I used to have two sets of basic rechargeable batteries. Once I would use up set one, set two was pretty low already.

I don't have two sets of Eneloops for the Glo Remote as I can use my pronto for a couple of hours while the Eneloops charge. They really have worked great!


----------



## TDoodle (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a link to an extensive review of the Sanyo Eneloops that I found useful when deciding to purchase them. The person provides updates to some of the initial findings/results based upon communications with Sanyo and further testing. It's pretty in-depth and answered all my questions about whether these batteries were worth using.

http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/sanyo_eneloop.html

I bought several sets and rotate them for use with my camera. The thing I liked about Thomas Distributing was their packages that also offered some of the better battery chargers on the market along with the Eneloop batteries. They have lots of chargers to choose from with a variety of capabilities/qtys.

http://www.thomas-distributing.com/index.htm

Rick


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I just used some regular duracells and they lasted about a year in one of my glo remotes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TDoodle said:


> Here's a link to an extensive review of the Sanyo Eneloops that I found useful when deciding to purchase them. The person provides updates to some of the initial findings/results based upon communications with Sanyo and further testing. It's pretty in-depth and answered all my questions about whether these batteries were worth using.
> 
> http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/sanyo_eneloop.html
> 
> ...


The Maha C204 World Charger is probably one of their best chargers from a quality/value perspective. It gets yo in at a great charger without breaking the bank. And I loved this initial package of the charger with 4 eneloops.

http://thomasdistributing.com/shop/...ml?SP_id=53&osCsid=r1tuik45coqsifppumperm1184


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I love the Glo.
When I use my other TiVo (without the Glo) I hate the feel of that remote now, whereas, before I got the series 3, I loved it. go figure!


----------



## sddave (May 2, 2008)

Krellion said:


> The main reason the Glo remote runs through batteries so quickly is due to the backlight. If you don't really need it, you can disable it.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you do this by holding the TiVo and Thumbs Down buttons for several seconds (you should see the backlight turn off once it has been long enough). To enable it, use the Thumbs Up button instead.


You are correct is does work.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

The Glo remote that came with my Series3 purchased in Dec 2006 has been working fine since day 1.

Battery life has been fine as it's almost always used in a lighted room.

The buttons show no sign of wear at all.

Based on the comments above, I just ordered 4 AAA Eneloop batteries from Amazon. They're on the Prime shipping, so it came out cheaper than Thomas Distributors.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IV2YLY










I already have 8 of the AA Eneloops that I use with my 4 Wii remotes, and they have worked great and the charge in those lasts a good long time, so I'm sure these AAAs will be just a good in the TiVo remote.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

jeepguy_1980 said:


> They are rubber, and they haven't worn out on mine yet. Nor do they show any signs of doing so.


Take your remote apart and then you will know what I mean. It's not like other remotes.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Glo remotes came with both of my S3's and I definitely prefer them especially having the Select button in the middle of the arrow keys as this was the configuration for my original Sony S1 remote and the universal URC-6131's that we used. The rest of the button layout is pretty similar as well.

In my situation, I don't have any issues with battery life with backlighting enabled (apparently enough light from the kitchen area behind us in our great room to keep it from lighting all the time), but as other's have indicated you can disabled the backlighting if necessary. Buttons are not showing any wear after 2 years 4 months.

Scott


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

ciper said:


> Take your remote apart and then you will know what I mean. It's not like other remotes.


I don't plan on taking apart a remote that will cost me $50 to replace, should I break something. If you have pictures, I'll look at them. I imagine that they're a little different, as they had to make a "translucent tunnel" to allow the light to come through the buttons.


----------



## ahipsher (Oct 29, 2008)

ciper said:


> Take your remote apart and then you will know what I mean. It's not like other remotes.


How do you take the GLO remote apart? My tivo button is nonresposive without extra pressure. It works but not like it did the 1st month.

Aaron


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

YES! The best Tivo remote I have used. Not only does it glow, but it is a learning remote. And the metal strips make it look strong and sturdy. Only time will tell if it lasts.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

ahipsher said:


> How do you take the GLO remote apart? My tivo button is nonresposive without extra pressure. It works but not like it did the 1st month.
> 
> Aaron


If its like other tivo remotes, just taking off the battery door reveals the upper half, so once the screw is removed, use an edge of an old credit card, pry then slide it between the halves popping the catches.


----------



## ahipsher (Oct 29, 2008)

Edmund said:


> If its like other tivo remotes, just taking off the battery door reveals the upper half, so once the screw is removed, use an edge of an old credit card, pry then slide it between the halves popping the catches.


It is just as you described. Unfortunately can't seem to "fix" my Tivo button. I just have to press hard or press the tivo smile with my fingernail. Solder job in my remote is pretty bad. 1 led is soldered on 1 side of board and not on leads going through the circuit board as would be typical. Not impressed for a $50 remote....

Aaron


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

I did just get my first lighted one.... and I've got to say its great for when snuggling and watching a movie, particularly if you let a Tivo novice handle your remote. It makes less difference to me because I know every button by feel.


----------



## archtv (Apr 15, 2009)

Our HD XL came with the backlit remote.

IMHO, it doesn't make sense to have to push a button to get it to light up, since the whole point of the lighting to begin with - is to be able to see the buttons! Also, the lighting is dim and turns off too quickly.

Our Samsung TV's remote is backlit, too, but it turns on (if enabled) as soon as the remote senses movement and there are all your buttons, brightly lit and ready for tweaking. It's a model of smart design.

Backlit remotes are super handy, but TiVo's needs work.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

For me the only feature on the glow remote that keeps me using it is the placement of the select button. 

I couldn't care at all about the actual "glow" or learning remote features. I turned the "glow" feature off after the remote batteries died after a month of use.

The downside of the glow remote is that, at least on the one I have, it seems to trigger unintentional double presses way more than my S2's remote.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

ahipsher said:


> It is just as you described. Unfortunately can't seem to "fix" my Tivo button. I just have to press hard or press the tivo smile with my fingernail. Solder job in my remote is pretty bad. 1 led is soldered on 1 side of board and not on leads going through the circuit board as would be typical. Not impressed for a $50 remote....
> 
> Aaron


Thank you for confirming my extremely strong gut feeling.

I'll sell you a regular peanut for cheap if you want.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll add my two cents about the glo remote.

1. First set of batteries lasted about 5 months with the glo light turned on. Second set has only been in for about a month but I did turn the glo light off so we'll see how long they last.

2. I like the feel of the buttons much better than the standard remote, my only complaint is that the chrome strip is wearing away between the fast forward and the 30 second skip buttons.

3. The learning feature was a life saver in getting the remote to work with my Sony home theater system, for some reason Sony and Tivo don't play well together.

Overall I really like it and will buy another if it ever stops working.


----------



## ahipsher (Oct 29, 2008)

ciper said:


> Thank you for confirming my extremely strong gut feeling.
> 
> I'll sell you a regular peanut for cheap if you want.


Thank you for the offer but I have my original remote as well. The tivo button issue just ticks me off because I went out of my way to get the GLO remote so I would have a spare. Also an admirer of your internal dual hard drive layout. Someday I may try it but pretty content with 1 TB for now 

Aaron


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh! The other curse of the glow remote is the backside battery cover is CURVED (convex)! It sits like a roly-poly and skitters across any hard surface you set it down on. It has dropped off my side table so many times...the halves separate and I snapped them back together but the thing has a few dents in it now. 

I finally bought a dashboard cellphone sticky pad and put it in my table to keep the thing from walking away. the TiVo designers must have had lunch with the Apple mouse designers and the smoke got thick.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

Took me awhile to figure this out, but the best way to operate a TiVo remote is to roll it over and set it down on its face. The rubberized buttons form a non-skid surface, and its much easier to pick back up with the rounded side facing up. Try it! You'll like it!


----------



## lhntx (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen or heard of a rechargeable or dockable TIVO remote? My series 3 remote eats AAA batteries like crazy. Having a docking station and rechargeable batteries would be REALLY nice.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

When I took mine apart I noticed there is quite a bit of extra space inside the remote. I'm sure you could put a Barrel Power Jack somehwere on the unit and plug it in as needed.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

donnoh said:


> 3. The learning feature was a life saver in getting the remote to work with my Sony home theater system, for some reason Sony and Tivo don't play well together.


IIRC, the newer Sony AVRs will respond to two different sets of remote control codes, AV1 and AV2. The default is AV2. Unfortunately, the Tivo remote only understands how to speak AV1.

A quick look at my Sony owner's manual told me how to program the AVR to switch to AV1 and now my Tivo remote controls it just fine.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I read the same things and it didn't work for me. I had to do the the learning thing, but it's all good, my remote controls my Tivo and Sony and I'm happy.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> How do you turn the lightw on and off?
> Default does it turn on when you push a button?


If Tivo hasnt changed the IR codes then this shoudl work on Directv Tivo unit correct????

That is sweet looking

My wife loves this one,


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Krellion said:


> The main reason the Glo remote runs through batteries so quickly is due to the backlight. If you don't really need it, you can disable it.


This is only partly true. The main reason is because Tivo uses AAA batteries instead of AA batteries. The smaller size of the AAA battery doesn't allow it to store juice for very long. Tivo could have easily of used AA batteries instead.

I now use rechargeable batteries but I bet I still pay out more using them than had the remote used AA batteries.

Tivo are you listening?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

lhntx said:


> My series 3 remote eats AAA batteries like crazy. Having a docking station and rechargeable batteries would be REALLY nice.


This would only reduce the life of the batteries even more if they were constantly charged all the time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Resist said:


> This is only partly true. The main reason is because Tivo uses AAA batteries instead of AA batteries. The smaller size of the AAA battery doesn't allow it to store juice for very long. Tivo could have easily of used AA batteries instead.


After I turned off the glow feature, I only need to change the batteries in the remote a few times a year. Actually last time I changed it I don't think I really needed to. The remote tends to trigger double presses on my S3 so I changed the batteries hoping it would help, but it didn't.


----------



## tweekerz (Oct 13, 2002)

Not me. My Energizers are good for about 6 weeks.

Thank you for showing me the code to turn off the backlight. I still like the IR performance of the non glo S2S3 model remote.



rainwater said:


> I just used some regular duracells and they lasted about a year in one of my glo remotes.


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

After using the Series 1 peanut for 10 years the biggest problem I see when switching to the glo is that if I try and change the channel I notice that I give the show a "thumbs up" a lot of the time. And if I'm trying to change the channel it's not because I was watching a show I'd want to give a "thumbs up" to.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tweekerz said:


> Not me. My Energizers are good for about 6 weeks.
> 
> Thank you for showing me the code to turn off the backlight. I still like the IR performance of the non glo S2S3 model remote.


wow.. do you have a dog or cat that sleeps on the buttons?

I'm also one of those that got over a year on my first set of batteries with the light on, and then about 10 months on the next set.
I'm now on my 3rd set of batteries and I turned the light off since I don't need it, and I've had the S3 since 10/2006. (and yes, I use it every night)

Diane


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

i was the opposite from others in that i too used the regular remote for years, and while i typically am a serious creature of habit, i took to the glo immediately. the select button is far better placement, and that alone was worth it. everything else, better balance included, is bonus. the glo doesn't matter because it's so intuitive there's nothing i need to see.


----------

